# My First Mini Cooper



## CH_325xiT (Dec 21, 2001)

Finally my wife let me buy our second car. and as we agreed it's a Mini Cooper


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

those little things scoot!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

What's the top speed on it or are you still in the break-in period?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

You'll have to lose a lot of weight to get in that seat.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

How many MPB ???

(Meters per Battery )

and what will be your first mod's:dunno:


----------

